# Exploded baby mask



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My husband and I have been binge-watching Stiltbeast Studios videos, and after seeing his deranged mask gallery I just had to go make one for myself. Hope others find it as disturbing as I do.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OH MY!!! That is a sight! Wicked cool


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Lord!
Super creepy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally deranged, but in a good way


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is very disturbing. I actually said "ew" out loud seeing the pictures. Good job!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice:biggrinkin: Reminds me of Sloth(Goonies)...but gone all wrong~super creepy!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

It gets "eeewier" Our trail designer paid me the compliment of wanting the mask for his scene--and then wanted a second one! It's done, and I'm finished. Cutting up a baby doll just feels wrong--especially when those little blue eyes keep blinking at you.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

That is awesome!!was thinking about adding a nursery to the haunt this year and that would be absolutely perfect! Great design work great job absolutely love it.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

thank you so much, but I take no credit at all for the design. That's Allen Hopps (aka Stiltbeast Studios). I'm not quite twisted enough to come up with that on my own (just twisted enough to try to make it) Check out his "deranged masks" on youtube.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're on a roll now


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW! That is twisted! Great Job! :jol:


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

That's disturbing! (in a good way.) My favorite part is that the eye hole where the baby's eye should be.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I really love this. Haha!! It's great


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Super awesome! As if dolls weren't creepy enough...


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

elputas69 said:


> Super awesome! As if dolls weren't creepy enough...


That's why we have one scene on our trail with about 300 dolls in it. People don't like going through that one.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was hilarious..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

